
Why I Use Nanobox - danhunsaker
https://content.nanobox.io/why-i-use-nanobox/
======
danhunsaker
In this article, I try to explain why I'm such a big fan of Nanobox
([https://nanobox.io](https://nanobox.io)) that I'd go to all the effort to
not only add support for it to Mastodon (the social media platform), but to
also write an article about it afterwards
([https://content.nanobox.io/getting-social-with-mastodon-
and-...](https://content.nanobox.io/getting-social-with-mastodon-and-
nanobox/)).

